# Smoked chicken  cream and chedder cheese stuffed jalepeno



## dave17a (Aug 16, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Aug 11, 2013


















002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Aug 11, 2013






These are the jalepenos soaking in ice water for the night. Wrapped in bacon.

 Trying to get more pics to load just wont do it.. Mixed chicken with all cheeses stuffed and wrapped with bacon. Grilled to get bacon done, then set off to the side with some Blues Hog brushed on top and OH YEA, threw rub on it all. Got pics of finish but wont let me do it.


----------



## reinhard (Aug 17, 2013)

I've never soaked the peppers in ice water, so i'm interested in what that does? thanks. Keep trying on the pics. Love to see them. Reinhard


----------



## dave17a (Aug 18, 2013)

Soaking them takes the heat out. Don't get me wrong they still got a bite but on the sides of your mouth not your tounge. They stay crisp also. Takes your breath away still dumping the water next day.


----------



## dave17a (Aug 18, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Aug 18, 2013






Semi done. Let take on alittle smoke set off to side and also let bacon cook good. Bacon  slips all over on slick finish of pepper.


----------



## reinhard (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the answere for the ice water.  I think a lot of it is personal taste as far as heat.  I bet those will be tasty once done!!! Reinhard


----------



## dave17a (Aug 23, 2013)

Everbody loved 'em. Including me.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the chicken aspect. Sounds like it would keep the peppers up front and not bog it down with more fat. I might have to try that, I'm a huge fan of jal poppers. I usually just do a little cream cheese and a slice of extra sharp cheddar cheese and sprinkle a healthy amount of garlic salt on top, then grill them.


----------



## dave17a (Aug 26, 2013)

Another stuffed pepper is slice peppers in half and after soaking all night is mix cream cheese mixed with lipton onion soup mix. Dont have to grill or at leasr I never did.


----------

